# My latest purchase



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 27, 2006)

A funky waist cincher, I looooooove it!!

This is just to show it to you girls, but with the right clothes it will look amazing!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










I'm doing a photoshoot in a couple weeks, and one of the outfits I've thought of would be something like this:







My hair is going to be something in between these, a high pomp and a high ponytail with curls









Opinions?


----------



## litlaur (Jan 27, 2006)

Awesome! I've been considering getting and underbust corset.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 27, 2006)

Hehehe I'd love one, but this is the cheap option! I can't afford a real underbust corset!


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 27, 2006)

*waist cincher*

Oh, I remember those from way back.  Why did you make me remember?????????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck on the phot shoot!


----------



## MAC_addict_77 (Jan 28, 2006)

HA! I had one of those. And OMG, your hair sickens me. It is beautiful!


----------



## chiq (Jan 28, 2006)

gawd if only i had a waist for that..

*runs to the gym...*


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jan 29, 2006)

from topshop? ahh good old topshop so reliable lol


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jan 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 
_from topshop? ahh good old topshop so reliable lol_

 
Yep!! They didn't have them in Liverpool anymore and when I saw it in Leeds I thought "bugger the price, I'll get it" It was a bit more pricey than what I intended to spend though... *broke*


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jan 30, 2006)

ahh ive seen them in debenhams and might have to purchase a similar one to go with this dress mm the dress  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  lol
nd hah who cares about the price when u look gd


----------



## more_please (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh awesome! I think I'm going to try to find one now. Any other ideas for outfits to wear with the cincher?


----------



## Chelly (Feb 16, 2006)

i dunno im nto really feelin the clincher thing.. def post pics of the shoot when ur done i'd like to see the actual pics of you in it


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

Thats really cute! Are you a photographer, or model, or?


----------

